

In Writing Platform Push, Draft Lets You Collaborate Then Publish Anywhere - kunle
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/11/in-writing-platform-push-draft-lets-you-collaborate-to-publish-anywhere/

======
kunle
Have used Draft for several weeks now. It's simply awesome and has replaced my
flow of drafting up posts in all sorts of random places (email, evernote etc)
and sharing them for editing in random other places (google docs, hackpad
etc).

And Nate is incredibly responsive - always a good feature in a founder. Hope
they crush it.

~~~
nate
Thank you so much!

